# How to clean pine pellets?



## PAViridian (Dec 11, 2011)

After some looking around, I decided to train Nico to use a grated pad holder for his restroom. Outside too, but I want Nico to have options; my old Havanese, Sam, had Ye Olde Royal Behind and would not poop on anything but crushed velvet and nice green grass, which wasn’t a problem at home but _was_ a nightmare traveling! He’d shut up tighter than Fort Knox if the grass didn’t meet his exacting standards.

We have washable pads for now, and are in the process of introducing Nico to the grated pad holder by putting the pads on top of it. It’s working well…except Nico doesn’t like it after he’s done his business on it a few times and will start going next to it. So the washable pads don’t quite last a day before he wants them changed. This seems unsustainable in the long run so I’d like to switch to pine pellets once he’s got the grate down solid.

But! In all my reading and looking on the Internet, I haven’t seen how people clean up the “sawdust” from inside the holder! There’s not a lot of room under the grate; the whole thing is only an inch or so tall. For all of you who use a set up similar to this, how do you do it?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Easy peasy. I use these: https://smile.amazon.com/Dustpan-Brush-Small-Broom-Countertop/dp/B08KZXKB27/ref=sr_1_5?crid=17CYVPAJGSLFQ&keywords=table+top+dust+pan+and+brush&qid=1671205914&sprefix=table+top+dust+pan,aps,70&sr=8-5&th=1

Believe me, you want to get away from cloth pee pads anyway. All you are doing is teaching him to pee on cloth on the floor. AKA scatter rugs. They are a very bad idea. Also, why would a clean dog want to step on/potty on a dirty pad? Good for him!  Pee pads, whether cloth or disposable, must be changed as often as needed or they completely ruin their purpose.

A litter box with a thick layer of pellets keeps the dog from having to step in his pee, as the pee is absorbed. A tray with a grid and even a thin layer of pellets underneath accomplishes the same, as long as it is cleaned once a day or so. (and poop picked up off the surface as soon as you see it)


----------



## PAViridian (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link; I used another link you posted elsewhere for the grated pad holder I am using. It isn’t obvious, though, _how_ you use that little brush and dust pan. Carefully separate the pellets from the “dust” then sweep up the dust into the pan?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PAViridian said:


> Thanks for the link; I used another link you posted elsewhere for the grated pad holder I am using. It isn’t obvious, though, _how_ you use that little brush and dust pan. Carefully separate the pellets from the “dust” then sweep up the dust into the pan?


Where they pee turns into a little pile of dust. It doesn't mix in. So you just scoop up the pile of damp saw dust and leave the pellets behind. You don't really need the brush unless you drop some loose pellets or sawdust outside of the tray.


----------



## PAViridian (Dec 11, 2011)

OK! Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for—the rest of the internet had useful info on sifting cat boxes, not so much this specific application.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You don't need to sift it. The sawdust stays in one spot. We use a plastic feed scoop with a flat bottom. The little brush and dust pan is good for getting scattered pellets off the floor without having to drag out a vacuum.

Different sizes of scoops for different purposes. Like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0BBSRTLP...pY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, as Tom said, no sifting required. These don't work like cat boxes at all!

I use the larger feed scoops that Tom mentioned in a 5 gallon bucket to store my extra pellets. I use that to replace the pellets I remove from the trays. Tom has a lot more dogs, so it probably cleaning out more wet litter at one time than I am!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We use a larger feed scoop and five gallon buckets too. They don't need to be cleaned out every day. I'm not sure how long it would take for the sawdust to develop an odor, but it's more than a few days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We use a larger feed scoop and five gallon buckets too. They don't need to be cleaned out every day. I'm not sure how long it would take for the sawdust to develop an odor, but it's more than a few days.


I can't even guess how long it would take for a litter box to get stinky. It would take real neglect.

The shallow pee pad trays that only hold a thin layer of pellets underneath do need more frequent cleaning, especially if the puppy is using it exclusively. But even then, I've never had one smell. It's just that the pellets puff up when they get wet, and actually lift the grate off if you wait too long to clean it out. And it's so easy to do... why not keep up with it?


----------



## PAViridian (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I’ll see about getting some pellets. Nico is (mostly) using the grated holder; he doesn’t seem to mind the little holes in it now that he knows he can’t get his teeth in for a good chew on it. Sometimes other locations are too tempting, but it’s only been a week!


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

Loved reading through all of these posts. I (mistakenly) started Dooley out on disposable pee pads, only to quickly discover that, to him, it meant *any *flat rectangle anywhere in the house was a permissible spot to do his business. We did away with the pee pads immediately lol.


----------

